# Sanchezi Dont Eat Much.



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

My 2 inch sanchezi won't eat nothing but live minnows, and all he eats of that is the back half, I've tried shrimp beef liver, salmon, pellets won't touch it just fish tails. Do I need to try something different.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Typically younger Ps are fin nippers... I wouldnt be worried about it, and it will eventually change.

Fish really wont starve themselves to death, so if you keep trying with the pellets and other things eventually it will accept.


----------



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ægir said:


> Typically younger Ps are fin nippers... I wouldnt be worried about it, and it will eventually change.
> 
> Fish really wont starve themselves to death, so if you keep trying with the pellets and other things eventually it will accept.


Thanks bro.


----------

